# FREE BBQ cook off in Tulsa!!



## wesb (Aug 20, 2011)

Just bring your smoker and some meat! We'll be doing brisket, pork ribs, pork shoulder, chicken, and beans. Free to compete, and there will be a cash pool put together by the shop owners on site for the winners!  This well be a very relaxed atmosphere, geared more towards amateur contestants.  Contact info is below.  We need contestants!! 

http://www.persimmonhollowvillage.com/?page_id=1944    

http://www.persimmonhollowvillage.com/?page_id=1944


----------



## bigbob73 (Aug 20, 2011)

I should go visit, my folks still live there.  take a Hastybake and you'll fit right in!


----------



## wesb (Aug 20, 2011)

i'll be taking my uds, i may even have to whip up another one between now and then to have some more cooking space. I'd be up for a team mate or two if anyone's interested.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I hope Jeff shows up!


----------



## wesb (Aug 21, 2011)

i forgot to mention free breakfast will be provided for the cooks!


----------



## wesb (Aug 25, 2011)

Any takers?? This would be a great opportunity for guys and gals who have thought about competing, but have hesitations. This will be a lot of fun if we can get enough folks involved.


----------



## wesb (Sep 18, 2011)

Well competition was fierce.  I placed first in a field of two.  The other team was reheating baby backs slathered in sauce on a gas grill, and their pulled pork was made in a crock pot. It was fun, and i got lots of compliments on my q. Hopefully we'll do it again next year, and we'll have more competition. And a rule against crock pots!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well good luck with getting Jeff there.


----------



## oufan75 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Wes,

I just stumbled across this thread as I did a search for Tulsa. I also just recently started smoking and joined the forum. Let me know of any local amateur comps in the future, sounds like fun!


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Man I missed this post and the whole deal


----------

